# CT's Top 25 Preachers of the Last Fifty Years



## Ivan (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.christianitytoday.com/anniversary/features/top25preachers.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2006)

Coming from CT, I expected it to be a trainwreck. It could have been worse. I am actually glad for this article. I found some good Criswell clips.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 24, 2006)

Draught Horse said:


> Coming from CT, I expected it to be a trainwreck. It could have been worse. I am actually glad for this article. I found some good Criswell clips.



Oh, Criswell was something else, that's for sure! First Baptist, Dallas has been having it's problems since his departure. I can imagine what he will say one day to one of his successor! 

Suffice it to say that I was glad to see Lloyd-Jones in the honorably mentioned. There were a few good ones in there.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Oct 25, 2006)

Boice and Martin-lloyd Jones get "honorable mentions"???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? Get Outta Here......................


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 25, 2006)

I think the list should be switched if anything. Honorable Mention are the top one's and the top one's are the honorable mention. But even that isn't good enough. CT can't even tell the difference between my foot and well...I digress.

And if a church isn't doing so well after a great pastor has left it, then the pastor has not done a very good job of equipping leaders/elders of the church.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 25, 2006)

Boice and Martin Lloyd Jones, honorable mentions eh....

AAAARRRGGGG!!!!!  

Still at least they were mentioned. Could've been alot worse they could've mentioned Schuller.

Also, nice to see Piper mentioned.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Oct 25, 2006)

Eric Alexander is suspiciously missing as well....Love him


----------



## govols (Oct 26, 2006)

*The most education award goes to ...*

Bill Hybels is the founding and senior pastor of Willow Creek Community Church in South Barrington, Illinois. He received a bachelor's degree in biblical studies and an honorary doctorate of divinity from Trinity College in Deerfield, Illinois.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 26, 2006)

I've heard him preach, he isnt that good.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 26, 2006)

The list is a barometer - it's just one more indicator of typical modern church thinking.


----------



## KenPierce (Oct 26, 2006)

Remember their criteria: they aren't Reformed.

So, who would we put on the list? The greatest Reformational preachers of the last 50 years?

Ferguson, Alexander, Sproul, Boice, Lloyd-Jones, Piper

Who else? The list always gets weighted towards those who are still practicing, I think.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 26, 2006)

We should remember that their criteria was not "The Best", it was simply the most influential.

CT


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 26, 2006)

govols said:


> Bill Hybels is the founding and senior pastor of Willow Creek Community Church in South Barrington, Illinois. He received a bachelor's degree in biblical studies and an honorary doctorate of divinity from Trinity College in Deerfield, Illinois.



Dr Criswell has 2 earned doctorates and 5 honorary ones.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2006)

Good point Hermonta although I would have to say some on that list are better described as the most 'effluential'.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2006)

Hybels was in at least one of my bible classes at Trinity back in the 70s. We received the same education. He went on to become a world famous entertainer and marketing specialist. I am a moderator on The Puritan Board.

*TAKE THAT HYBELS!!!!*


----------



## bookslover (Oct 26, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> Good point Hermonta although I would have to say some on that list are better described as the most 'effluential'.



Nice to see MacArthur on the list. He's one of the best preachers in the country. And he's at least semi-Reformed (soteriologically speaking)...


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 2, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> Hybels was in at least one of my bible classes at Trinity back in the 70s. We received the same education. He went on to become a world famous entertainer and marketing specialist. I am a moderator on The Puritan Board.
> 
> *TAKE THAT HYBELS!!!!*



That's funny! 


My wife and I went to Willow Creek for some "training" before we became members at the opc. 

Great Concert.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 2, 2006)

Formerly At Enmity said:


> Boice and Martin-lloyd Jones get "honorable mentions"???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? Get Outta Here......................



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 2, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> My thoughts exactly!



Lloyd-Jones is simply the best preacher of the 20th century, as Spurgeon was the greatest preacher of the 19th century.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 2, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> My thoughts exactly!



Lloyd-Jones was simply the greatest preacher of the 20th century, as Spurgeon was the greatest preacher of the 19th century.


----------

